# Feather Tattoo



## PoukieBear

I finally did it! I've been wanting this tattoo for such a long time, and my tattoo artist usually has a two year waiting list. He doesn't take walk-ins, doesn't advertise, and only does existing clients, or friends and family of existing clients. Since this was such a small piece for him to do, he squeezed me in between dinner and his next client. I was in and out in less than half an hour.

No sketching, no drawing, no stencils, he freehands every piece.

Behold, my latest piece! It's the first piece that people can actually SEE on me (While wearing a t-shirt). The other ones are all covered. This one is on my left forearm.

feather tattoo

Ahahaha! The girls at work just pointed out that I now match my mug. Or my mug matches me.... I haven't decided if I should embrace the matchyness of this, or hold my mug in my other hand. LOL !

matching mug


----------



## Greyjoy

Beautiful! I absolutely love it.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Your artist is obviously very accomplished!
Congratulations on your new body art. *


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, that is a beautiful piece of art, and clearly your tattoo artist is a very talented artist! 

I love that it matches your mug  Definitely embrace it! You're a bird lady, after all :laughing:


----------



## GorgeousPit

Looks pretty!I do not have any tats, but I'm also thinking about having a feather ink on my body,but I'm not shure about the placement  I've found some awesome designs with meanings here Best Feather Tattoo Designs and Meanings - flowertattooideas.com ,and I relly like 3D Feather Tattoo...
But where will it be...?Need your advice, guys!


----------

